

Show HN: Pastebin for guitar tab. HTML5, SVG, Parse.com...web 2.0...cyberspace - submersible

As you can tell, I haven't really been sure how to pitch this site.  Maybe it's trying to do too much.  It's still a work in progress, but I would love to get some feedback.  Thanks HN!<p>HOWTO:
http://groktar.com/?m=kTD4PzaNwv<p>Lagrima:
http://groktar.com/?m=TLZgtrjM6n
======
importMe
The site's really neat! It reminds me of Songsterr
(<http://www.songsterr.com/>), which is my go-to site for guitar tabs.

P.S: The option to hide the guitar at the top would be nice.

~~~
submersible
Thanks! That's funny, I thought the guitar was the main selling point. :)

~~~
importMe
The guitar is pretty neat, but not everyone needs to use it. :)

EDIT: Another thing I noticed is www.groktar.com does not work (with 'www').

~~~
submersible
doh! thanks for letting me know.

